# ¿Qué piezas aprovechar de una TV de tubo?



## jmth (Jul 2, 2013)

Hoy hemos estado de limpieza en casa de mis abuelos y estaba el trasto ahí, con un poco de fuerza he conseguido quedármelo para desmontarlo y no sé qué puede ser útil.

En principio sólo quiero sacar:
- Una resistencia de 4.7 ohms, y otra de 180, 14 y 7 W
- Un display doble de 7 segmentos
- El transformador

El tubo y pantalla, no sé qué utilidad puede tener, si no lo necesita nadie... ¿Hay algo más que se me esté pasando por alto?


----------



## Melghost (Jul 2, 2013)

Eso me recuerda mi niñez.

Me pasé un montón de horas desmontando cacharros para sacarles los componentes. Finalmente descubres que, salvo para algunos experimentos sencillos, siempre te toca ir a la tienda de electrónica. Y también ocurre a veces que utilizas componentes que tenías ahí guardados y no consigues hacerlo funcionar porque alguno de ellos está dañado.

Desde mi punto de vista, los displays de 7 segmentos son casi lo único aprovechable. Seguro que los condensadores del televisor son muy grandes comparados con los que venden actualmente. Si tienes paciencia y te apetece, sácale todas las resistencias, más que nada por tenerlas ahí. Los diodos y transistores serán antiguos, supongo, pero bueno... Si quieres hacerte con un pequeño almacén de componentes, pueden servir para empezar. No creo que puedas aprovechar las válvulas para hacerte un ampli molón. Y los circuitos integrados te costará sacarlos, así que para el precio que tienen no te merece la pena el esfuerzo. Bueno, si quieres sacarlos, yo te recomiendo que cojas los más genéricos, los 74xxx, los 40xx y así, para poder hacer experimentos. Los potenciómetros estarán en mal estado debido al tiempo y al polvo acumulado.

En fin, que la electrónica ha avanzado mucho, y en definitiva lo que pretendes es una pérdida de tiempo, pero si no tienes otra cosa que hacer, eso es lo que yo cogería.

Por lo demás, si no tienes algún proyecto concreto a la vista, poco más te puede interesar.


----------



## jmth (Jul 2, 2013)

En vistas a los próximos meses tengo pensado quizás hacer un ampli de 0.5W, para empezar, por lo que pillaré los altavoces... Y si no me sale más barato que comprarlo, un programador de PICs para los 16F y pasar a la práctica en vez de tanta simulación. La resistencia de 4.7 la quiero porque tengo unas plaquitas solares de 5V, para comprobar qué tal se comportan bajo carga. Muchas gracias y buenas tardes.


----------



## solaris8 (Jul 2, 2013)

tambien el  transistor horizontal,d1555 o d1651, uno que esta en un disipador mediano, en audio debe tener un integrado lm386 o similar, si vas a armar un ampli de 0.5 te puede servir, segui la linea de los altavoces y te llevan al integrado...
suerte


----------



## Salvador Camacho (Jul 5, 2013)

Si te dedicas a esto lo que he visto es que los chasises se conservan y se van aprovechando las piezas conforme surge alguna que se necesita.


----------



## palurdo (Jul 6, 2013)

Melghost dijo:


> En fin, que la electrónica ha avanzado mucho, y en definitiva lo que pretendes es una pérdida de tiempo, pero si no tienes otra cosa que hacer, eso es lo que yo cogería.
> 
> Por lo demás, si no tienes algún proyecto concreto a la vista, poco más te puede interesar.



Aunque respeto tu opinión, discrepo bastante (yo y toda áfrica que es donde hay el mercadeo de placas estropeadas más grande del mundo).

Muchos de los componentes, resistencias, condensadores cerámicos, poliester, etc, se fabrican igual desde hace más de 50 años. Muchos aparatos de hace 25-30 años tienen DUs, TUP y TUN (,1N914,1N4148,BC547-8-9, 2N2222, 2N3904-6...) que son muy útiles cuando tienes que improvisar un diseño o solucionar un problema de prototipado sin tener que salir a comprar.

Esto es otro motivo, y es que muchos vivimos en zonas que no compensa ir a comprar por ejemplo un pedido de electrónica de pongamos 5€ (7$) y gastarse 15€ (20$) en una hora o 2  de viaje a la tienda más cercana, o estar un mes sin poder hacer lo que quieres hacer.

Cuando tienes problemas para conseguir componentes nuevos (porque vivas lejos o seas bastante pobre, o las dos cosas juntas), echas de ingénio para rediseñar tu circuito con los materiales que dispones en el cajón desastre. Muchos son sobrantes, pero otros son desguaces.

Además, si reciclas mucho acabarás amando al transistor japonés genérico más utilizado en el mundo entero, el NPN, 2SC945 y su complementario PNP, 2SA733. (en mis pruebas este transistor al usarse como negistor tiene una resistencia negativa de pendiente mucho más pronunciada a un voltaje más bajo que por ejemplo un 2N2222 que es tan famoso por esa aplicación).

Muchos circuitos IC antiguos son módulos independientes, no como ahora que todo lo hace un sólo integrado, por lo que los TDA, TEA, y demás se pueden usar para muchas cosas distintas a lo que originariamente se destinaron. Sólo hay que tener un poco de ingenio y entender las datasheets de estos componentes. 

Además suelen haber transistores de alta tensión que normalmente suelen escasear en el cajón desastre de un electrónico.


----------



## jmth (Jul 6, 2013)

Amén a éso, palurdo (joé, parece que te esté insultando...), sólo para empezar me he ahorrado un viaje a por displays, altavoces y resistencias de pequeño valor. 

Precisamente ayer vi aquellos transistores japoneses, pero no me dio curiosidad ya que muchas veces he sacado transistores de otros aparatos y jamás he conseguido que funcionen. Es curioso ver el BC548 de toda la vida con el encapsulado un poco diferente al actual. También he visto bobinas en encapsulados parecidos a resistencias, y resistencias de menos de 1 ohm.

Respecto a integrados, sólo tiene unos 5, algunos enormes, que en principio no me sirven de nada... Y válvulas, 1, bien pegadita a la pantalla (y yo que esperaba sacarme unos eurillos por la venta...)


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 7, 2013)

los integrados ''enormes'' son el jungla procesador de video y el micro del tv,
se pueden aprovechar para otras reparaciones de tv ,
si te animas aprovechando el micro + receptor infrarrojo (y el control remoto del tv),se puede armar algun control remoto para controlar un ventilador por ejemplo o una luz ,pufff con un poco de ingenio se pueden hacer muchas cosas utiles¡¡


----------



## jmth (Jul 8, 2013)

¿Control remoto? Creo que en la época en la que se hizo no sabrían ni lo que es. No lleva de eso jaja. He sacado una especie de placa metálica de protección y he encontrado unos TDA, algunos son decodificadores, de video, y tal... Lo más interesante es un CNX62A, fototransistor integrado. Por lo demás sigo encontrando resistencias de pequeño valor, útiles para amplificadores según lo visto. De paso hay zeners y diodos, y me estoy pensando sacar las bobinas, de momento el transformador se resiste (incluso con flux para deshacer el estaño a la mínima...). El problema es la clasificación de componentes, que ya no tengo donde meterlos


----------



## ESKALENO (Jul 8, 2013)

Amigo, en una televisión para desguace tienes muchas cosas útiles y totalmente funcionales, desde cables, transistores, diodos, resistencias, condensadores, chip diversos, hilo de cobre, transformadores, núcleos de ferrita, altavoz, interruptor, plástico, metal, botones, presets... y todo 100% original, si eres principiante puedes hacer tus circuitos aprovechando esas piezas y gratis.
Cuando yo me encuentro algún cacharro que me puede ser útil no dudo en llevármelo a mi taller, si lo arreglo y lo puedo vender lo vendo, si no está para vender lo desguazo y aprovecho sus piezas, lo mismo lavadoras o lo que sea, lo cargo en la furgoneta y me lo llevo rápidamente, lo que para unos es basura para otros es un tesoro.
Las resistencias y condensadores para que te sea más fácil localizarlas luego de quitarlas de las placas las puedes colocar en distintos casilleros, de pocos ohmios a 500Ω, de 500Ω a varios K y así...
Reutilicen amigos, ahorraran mucho dinero y le harán un favor al medio ambiente.


----------

